# Preview Type Display missing in Illustrator CS3



## MNK (Jan 19, 2010)

Greetings,

I am using Adobe CS3 illustrator, and when I open the character tab for style selecting for type the only preview of type that shows up is TT fonts? all the others are blank and do not offer a preview but are there and able to be selected? DO you have any idea why I am unable to see all the fonts I have activated?

I use Font Explorer X to manage my fonts, and I have tried to delete and re-install the program.
I also have cleaned the application cache and system cache and still no joy.

Any ideas how to solve this?

Thanks,


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does Illustrator do the font preview, or is it Font Explorer X?


----------

